# Half-Elven Genetics



## Maksim Kakitsev (May 21, 2012)

Hi all, it'a my first post here. I've been tinkering around with Microsoft Excel, and decided to calculate the percentage of human/elven/maia ancestry in the half-elven line. Enjoy 

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c18/maxphotouk/halfelven.jpg


----------



## Meldon (May 21, 2012)

I did a same sort of thing, just worked it out on the computer



Here it is
I know, I just had too much free time


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 21, 2012)

Maksim Kakitsev said:


> Hi all, it'a my first post here. I've been tinkering around with Microsoft Excel, and decided to calculate the percentage of human/elven/maia ancestry in the half-elven line. Enjoy
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c18/maxphotouk/halfelven.jpg



Very cool! If nothing else, now if someone asks what's special about Elrond I can say "well, he did have six and a quarter percent maia heritage"  

Meldon's was very cool, too - congratulations and don't be afraid to keep sharing these!


----------



## Meldon (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Man, it means a lot. A can do of more too, just have to do research


----------

